# Good deer hunting gun



## .22 caliber (May 8, 2006)

Hey, everyone! I might be deer hunting next fall with my great uncle. (my first time, I'm only 13  ). I need to know what kind of rifle is cheap and not too loud. Oh, yeah, I might also need to know where you can find it. CHEERS! :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My advice is to consult your Dad, Mom, or Great Uncle as you yourself cannot purchase a long gun. As to rifle that is suitable for deer and is not loud, there is no such animal. They are all loud, just some more so than others. A 243, 30-30, or 308 would probable be your best bet. Preferable the latter and using reduced loads.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

.243 would be a good gun for a younger hunter. Or look at the new 6.8 thats coming out.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Take a look at that Ruger Compact, Like a 308 and load it down.


----------



## steve66 (Apr 14, 2006)

i have to go with a 30-30 or a .32 special thats the guns alot of people started out hunting with


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Every year I donate a NEF in .243 to our local wardens youth hunter safety class.

It's kind of a perfect first long gun; exposed hammer is a near fail safe safety system. Break open is easy to tell if it's loaded. A youth size stock replacement cost near nothing. You can get many extra rifle or shotgun barrels. For sure it lets a new hunter realize that that first shot is the only really important one!
It's the only rife I find myself using anymore.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm thinking you will probably be using whatever gun your Great uncle has. If you will be hunting with a new gun, I would suggest a Savage in .243 that you can get at Wal Mart for a pretty inexpensive price. They're inexpensive, but not cheap.
No matter what you get, have your uncle take you out and practice a lot.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Starky makes a point. A gun can be inexpensive and still be a good gun. It cannot be cheap and still be a good gun. When low price begins to adversely affect accuracy, it's time to think about spending the extra money.

Personally, I would stay away from any new cartridges. The 6.8 might turn out to be a great cartridge, but it's not going to be priced reasonably for a while, and if it flops, you're stuck with a gun that you can't get ammo for.

I like .308. Versatile, with enough power to be consistent, and there's a lot of different loads available for it. Not to mention a host of guns. Try and shoot one before you buy a .30-cal, just to see if you can take the recoil. The other good thing about it is that you can always use a .308, no matter what you're doing. It'll grow with you. Use reduced loads now, step up to hotter ones later. In any case, almost everywhere you go in North America, there's something you can hunt with a .308. Just watch the recoil.

Me, I was banging away with a .45 Glock with my dad and the guys he worked with (he was a cop) when I was 12, so my views on recoil are slightly skewed.


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

.22 caliber said:


> Hey, everyone! I might be deer hunting next fall with my great uncle. (my first time, I'm only 13  ). I need to know what kind of rifle is cheap and not too loud. Oh, yeah, I might also need to know where you can find it. CHEERS! :beer:


I hope your hunt went well. Lots of rifles will work fine. A 30-30 is often recommended as a 'first' rifle, and it will definitely kill the deer as far out as you have any business shooting them. I started with a 30-06, and then twenty years later switched to a 30-30.

I recommend a 30-30 for the following reasons low recoil (I know you're tuff, but you'll shoot better), relatively inexpensive ammo, very effective on whitetail, and a Marlin is just a beautiful rifle.

Good hunting.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Starky i don't think you will be finding much for Savages at Wal-Mart anymore. The other night i was bored and looking for xmas ideas on their website and all the have listed is three or four savages and if i remember right no more brownings. Although they did pick up the ruger and howa lines. Well maybe they have had the rugers im not sure, but they definately didn't have the howa. For some reason i think i want to say i might have even seen a cz on their website too. Too bad it looks like no more savages tho i was gonna order a 22-250 varminter after xmas.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I just checked on what i said to be sure and there are savages but all there are, is 22 and 17 rimfires. A full list of howas are on there and no brownings. Also the cz arms rifles are on there too.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

CHEERS?.......What's in your mug, young man?


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

try a 303, 308, 338 fedral, 243, 22-250 (if you can shoot good), 260 they should all be good kick wise i've shot most of them before i was 14


----------

